# Western Pennsylvania Garden Tractor Association,s Plow & Pull Day Nov. 15, 2014



## wally_471 (Apr 11, 2013)

Welcome News, the Gas Prices are going down and are expected to even get lower. Not any to soon for our Plow and Pull day on Nov. 15, 2014 We are close to everywhere, a short drive from the Pa. Turnpike, Rt. 79, Rt. 19, Rt. 8. Rt. 68 and Rt.422 just south of Butler and not far from Cranberry, Mars and Evans City. Go to "Directions to Plow Days" 

We will by OPEN (WPGTA)on November 15 no matter what, gas prices the lowest in years. Working on the farm comes with some tuff times. All we will have to deal with is a little cool weather. We plan on having fires for warm breaks. The good hot food that will be served at the Beacon Hotel will be worth it too. I'll we there , will you? Ten day weather report Western Pennsylvania Garden Tractor Association WPGTA - weather http://www.chapter34.com/weather.htm

Western Pennsylvania Garden Tractor Association's fall Plow and Pull day Nov. 15, 2014 at the Beacon Hotel, 231 Beacon Rd. 16053. Its a all day event with food available by our host the good people at the Beacon Hotel. We have over night primitive camping and plenty of parking. This is start of our 3nd year as WPGTA but we have been around for 4 years now.We are on our own now and are looking for members to have fun playing in the dirt with us. Due to insurance your have to be a member to operate equipment $15 (14 to 18 year olds $7) a year with 2 events as of now and open to other events. Can join the day of the events. Spectators are more then welcome too. For up to date information please check us out at http://chapter34.com and look at our video http://www.chapter34.com/apps/videos/videos/show/17967058-wpgta
Hope to see you at one of our events...

Thanks,



Wally Whitfield President WPGTA


----------

